# Work Bench Top Problem Solved



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm in the process of building a 12' long work bench for my barn. Designing the top of the bench was a concern. I bid on a bowling alley lane at an online auction. I ended up winning an auction so the bench top problem is solved. 

I squared the ends and cut it down to 32" deep. The top is just under 12' long now. I'll mount the 10" wide cut off piece to the wall to serve as a matching shelf above the bench. 

For what it's worth Assets Now auction in Ferndale has a few more pieces up for auction. Too cut it down I purchased a Dewalt narrow kerf carbide 18 tooth saw blade. It zipped through all the nails without a problem. I cut at least 3 nails length wise and at least 3 dozen other nails that hold the lane together. Laminated lanes are nailed together without adhesive. 

My wife now wants a laminated top work bench for her art studio now. I won another auction last night so she'll be a happy camper when I get hers done too.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

IKEA sells butcher block countertops for cheap - like $150 for 8ft. lengths. They are super heavy duty and nice. A friend made a couple of DIY desks and a coffee table from them. Could be a good, affordable option: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/categories/departments/kitchen/24264/


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I made mine from 3/4" ply and it's great. When it gets beat up over the years it just gets popped off and a new one put on.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Lamarsh said:


> I made mine from 3/4" ply and it's great. When it gets beat up over the years it just gets popped off and a new one put on.


That's what I did. I just put a few coats of clear poly on top of that. Like you said after it gets beat up it'll get replaced.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have


Luv2hunteup said:


> I'm in the process of building a 12' long work bench for my barn. Designing the top of the bench was a concern. I bid on a bowling alley lane at an online auction. I ended up winning an auction so the bench top problem is solved.
> 
> I squared the ends and cut it down to 32" deep. The top is just under 12' long now. I'll mount the 10" wide cut off piece to the wall to serve as a matching shelf above the bench.
> 
> ...


I ve seen workbenches made of those before. They are awesome. Great use for an old lane. I ve even seen them turned into kitchen tables at firehouses with epoxy poured as the final top.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I'm in the process of building a 12' long work bench for my barn. Designing the top of the bench was a concern. I bid on a bowling alley lane at an online auction. I ended up winning an auction so the bench top problem is solved.
> 
> I squared the ends and cut it down to 32" deep. The top is just under 12' long now. I'll mount the 10" wide cut off piece to the wall to serve as a matching shelf above the bench.
> 
> ...


I see they have a few more. Don't mind me asking what was your winning bid. Think I might bid on one


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

I used scrap pieces of laminate flooring. If you know anyone doing a floor or buy just 1 box if it.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

sparky18181 said:


> I see they have a few more. Don't mind me asking what was your winning bid. Think I might bid on one


http://assetsnowauctions.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?monger41/15


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> http://assetsnowauctions.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?monger41/15


Thanks


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I talked to them today when I was picking a lane for my wife's studio. They are the the process of tearing out another bowling alley. A bunch more will be coming.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I guess I should have posted a finished bench pic. 
40" H x 32D x 144"L


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I guess I should have posted a finished bench pic.
> 40" H x 32D x 144"L
> 
> View attachment 212896


That makes for a very nice 1-piece top!  
For years I've been making bench tops out of a double layer of 3/4 plywood with a piece of 1/4 hardboard over that. When the hardboard gets too effed up, I just replace it. The only limitation is that of being limited to 8 ft. lengths as a single piece.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

12' & 16' lanes are up for auction May 3rd. I'm sure there will be more after that.
http://assetsnowauctions.com/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?monger5/category/ALL


----------



## JVoutdoors (Sep 23, 2013)

That top looks so nice I would be afraid to use it as a work bench. Very nice job.


----------



## accumarkuser (Jan 11, 2013)

I also bought a 16' piece and made a free standing work bench for my shop. There is a place in Warsaw, Indiana that sold them at $12-$13 @ foot. They loaded into my pickup with a skid steer and boom. Solid as a rock, heavy as all get out. If I want to change locations in the shop, I put casters under 4 of the 6 legs.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

How flat are these pieces? I would think the first part of the lane, (where they drop the ball) would be worn uneven.
They do look like they're nice bench tops.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

2508speed said:


> How flat are these pieces? I would think the first part of the lane, (where they drop the ball) would be worn uneven.
> They do look like they're nice bench tops.


Both pieces I won at auction have the lane markers right in front of the pins. The portion of the lane where the lane markers and the pins are set are maple. The remainder appears to be yellow pine not red pine as advertised.

The alley pieces I purchased were from Clover Lanes. I'll have to take a picture of the bench I built for my wife's art studio plus the portion that was left over.

I see there are more lanes up for auction.

FWIW the lanes are 42" wide. The outer portion on each side is maple attached by hardened spiral nails. The interior pine boards are T&G pine that are just nailed together. The top has a clear plastic film glued to the top of the boards. The last two benches are 39" wide. The maple along the outer edges is damaged from mounting and removal.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Both pieces I won at auction have the lane markers right in front of the pins. The portion of the lane where the lane markers and the pins are set are maple. The remainder appears to be yellow pine not red pine as advertised.
> 
> The alley pieces I purchased were from Clover Lanes. I'll have to take a picture of the bench I built for my wife's art studio plus the portion that was left over.
> 
> ...


I'm just curious. Ibelieve bowling lanes are 42" wide. I would think they would be hollow at the ball drop portion from wear. Just the wood working anal part of me wondering!
It would be easier buying a lane than building it for a flat table top.

The only one I've ever seen, on the bottom side had glue drippings that would slice you like a razor blade, they were so sharp.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Mags said:


> That makes for a very nice 1-piece top!
> For years I've been making bench tops out of a double layer of 3/4 plywood with a piece of 1/4 hardboard over that. When the hardboard gets too effed up, I just replace it. The only limitation is that of being limited to 8 ft. lengths as a single piece.


I did the same type bench type with hardboard. I used mdf for underlayment though. Makes for a nice flat surface.
I use it for wood working, don't think it would be good in a metal environment.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Years ago they paid to dump them in a land fill. I could have gotten all I wanted a couple of times for free but had no place to use them. Needless to say they did not get buried in the land fill as the land fill owner covered them so they did not get wet and gave them all away.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Nobody is bidding on today's auction. Two 12' & two 16' up for auction. Someone will get a deal. 

The cutoff from my wife's 8' bench.


----------

